# Arctic blast...get ready for frozen pipes!



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Super cold weather coming to my area.:icon_eek: I am expecting all the usual frozen pipe calls. Problem is, most of them come from people with no money who live in poorly insulated trailers. If it gets crazy, I'll be getting a credit card number before I even go out.
I hate unfreezing pipes underneath nasty trailers. Maybe I'll just turn the phone off.:whistling2:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I know the feeling. Rats, mice, dead cats and dead dogs, broken sewer lines, opossums EEK!
Hate to go under a trailer!


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

we are already knee deep in frozen pipe season. Been on several calls aready. Only had to call in the thaw rig once. Got all the rest with my torch/thaw box/heat gun! Been lucky so far...

We have a few frozen house we are waiting to repair. I expect to be on one of them next wek making 200 split pipe repairs. Two or three guys for two or three days... the memories...


Luckily, we don't do plumbing on trailers. Only heat. So the only time we have to crawl under on is to do some gas line for a new furnace. Most companies here in town won't do anything to trailers. Its because they can't pay, I suspect... I work on alot of furnaces in them and I always have been paid... But I'm not gonna say anything  I'd don't want to be plumbing underneath a trailer!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

_weez resembel them remarks!:furious:_


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We have been there, you can have it.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Shame on you Para1 for posting pictures of my cousin and his sister without their permission. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Shame on you Para1 for posting pictures of my cousin and his sister without their permission. :laughing:


Your cousin??
You mean you are related to Sarah Jane and bobby joe?
They are my brother and sister in law:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

No wonder there are 2 Bill's in the same forum. We's bro's. Once removed. Lol


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

-25 wind chill tonight. tomorrow the phone will ring off hook with frozen water lines...i hate frozen water lines. those good looking people in the picture are 1 of my best customers, so be nice them


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

we had our 1st blast about a month ago -40 and frozen crap everywhere. were getting it again its - 30 now and its getting windier and colder. im hoping to avoid more frozen calls im buried w/ project work.


----------



## Pipelayingghost (Jan 1, 2009)

Last time I went under a trailer I caught a staff infection and landed in the hospital for 3 days,never again unless a good customer or fairly sanitary.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Bring it on I say, but then again I am not the one out there fixing the pipes that bust.


----------

